# 2019 RAM 1500 Crew Cab Laramie Project



## Sonnie (Oct 21, 2008)

Figured I may as well get this project posted since it is practically done now. You would think I would eventually grow out of this crazy hobby of car audio, but I love it so much that I just can't shake it. 

Love this truck... RAM did it right for sure.










The first thing I did was have it treated with Ceramic Pro... and XPEL PRIME XR PLUS window tint installed, including the front windshield... along with a spray-in bedliner. So I was without the truck for a full week right after I purchased it. But these add-ons have proven worthy thus far.


This RAM came with the 9-speaker Alpine system and the 8.4" display. I will admit that it sounded pretty good... although the sound stage and imaging were lacking, it did a good job of producing an above the dash image. The small 7-8" subwoofer did a remarkable job for a factory sub... and has about the lowest extension I've heard in a factory system, yet it still lacks that lowest octave, thus it is now unplugged. I could actually live with the factory system, but then it wouldn't have been any fun tearing the truck apart.


My goal was to keep it as factory looking as possible. The only noticeable addition is the subwoofer enclosure underneath the rear seat, although it blends in rather well, as you will see later on when I post the final install pics.


The front center has been disconnected... the rear doors remain and can be faded in if needed for rear seat passengers, which will only be on rare occasions. The rear headliner speakers are used in a rear differential setup for rear fill.


Equipment is as follows:

*miniDSP C-DSP 8x12 DL Processor*

The brains of the unit with the full works... active crossovers, delay, PEQ and of course... my favorite... Dirac Live











*PAC AmpPRO 4 (AP4-CH41 with APA-TOS1)*

Installed inline behind the factory headunit to enable a flat low level signal sent via an Optical Digital Toslink cable to the miniDSP processor.











*Hybrid Audio Technologies (HAT) Unity U5A 5-Channel Amp*

75 watts x 4 powering the door and dash speakers + 600 watts x 1 powering the subs.











*JL Audio MX280/4 Amp*

50 watts x 2 (with 2 spare channels) powering the rear headliner factory 3.5" speakers... located just above the rear window. The rear speakers are setup as a differential rear fill running from approximately 350-3500Hz with a 20ms delay.











*HAT L3SE 3.7" Wide-Bandwidth Driver*

These replaced the 3.5" dash speakers... rated at 113 Hz - 18 kHz ... crossed over at 350Hz. You may know the guy who competes and won his category with these in his dash in a 2019 RAM 2500 with 6x9's in the doors... no sub and no tweeters.











*HAT Unity 6x9 Shallow Depth Midbass Driver (U69-S)*

These replaced the front door speakers and are crossed over at 80-350Hz range.











*HAT Clarus 10" Long Throw Subwoofer*

These are mounted in an MTI Acoustics custom built enclosure underneath the rear seats.











*ResoNix*

For treating the doors and rear wall.











Here is a pic of the MTI Acoustics enclosure with the Unity amp and Clarus subs installed.










Actual install pics to follow.


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

Nice install man!

Have you thought about how a center channel would work with Dirac? I have but have no clues how well it would integrate. Then again, if you’re getting a nice and spacious stage, then I understand why you disconnected.


----------



## Sonnie (Oct 21, 2008)

The dash speakers were a little larger than the factory speakers, but they dropped right in and fit really snug.











Dampening material in a few places... not really a lot needed as RAM did pretty well with it from the factory. I added some, whether it needed it or not. The ResoNix foam material does a great job of resolving door rattles.. which I added it to the actual doors and inside of the door panel as well... so there is a double layer between the panel and door. The doors have a completely different sound to them when being shut.

I also had to modify the speaker opening trimming about 1/8" to 3/16" off the top and bottom so the HAT speaker would fit. It was supposed to be a drop in replacement, but apparently MTI Acoustics nor HAT actually ever installed any in the 2019, otherwise they would have known they are anything but drop in. It took me an hour with my Dremel tool carving these out... they were difficult to trim too, being the way they were made... not your typical door speaker baffle. Ultimately they fit and I sealed them off really well with dampening material, then wrapped them in cloth tape to help eliminate any shiny material being seen thru the door panel grille.




















Under the hood with the battery...










Almost finished up... still need to wrap the wires and make them look nice, but I will wait on my new amp from HAT. They are in the middle of upgrading the U5A and MTI sent me a demo unit of the old model temporarily, so once I get the new one in and replaced, then I'll tidy up the wiring and make it look nice.











The mini amp from JL is attached to the back of the box...











And a look at the MIT box from outside the truck... they did a super nice job on the finish of the box...


----------



## Sonnie (Oct 21, 2008)

dgage said:


> Nice install man!
> 
> Have you thought about how a center channel would work with Dirac? I have but have no clues how well it would integrate. Then again, if you’re getting a nice and spacious stage, then I understand why you disconnected.


The center imaging is superb... sound stage is nice and wide... no complaints at all... so the only benefit would be for the passenger, which my wife really doesn't care about. I can't turn it up that loud when she is in the vehicle. The only time she likes it loud is when she is in her own vehicle... then she cranks it on up.

I don't think this miniDSP system has center processing, so I don't know how it would work.


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

Now that you added the additional picts, I agree, they did a really nice job on that sub enclosure. 

No it doesn’t have native processing but it could run off some sort of center fill similar to rear fill for processors that don’t support it. Don’t have a vehicle to play with it but I have just wondered. Nice to hears yours sounds so good that you wouldn’t even want to try.


----------



## Sonnie (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks... 

Yeah... it sounds really good right now... best I've had in a LOT of different builds since back in the 80's. 

I suppose you could send a mono signal to the center... combined from the left and right front dash speakers, but I would think it would interfere with the sound stage with it not being processed as a center. Might would be interesting to try it if it was needed.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh wow it is sooo great to see a Ram (DT) version being done on here.


----------



## Sonnie (Oct 21, 2008)

Love the truck... just love it. Best vehicle I have ever owned out of between 50-60 vehicles in my driving lifetime.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Glad to hear, if you have any questions about it please feel free to pm me. Sorry don’t mean to clutter your build thread.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

2019 Ram 1500 Laramie owner here too! Love the upgrades and progress so far!!! Can you still use the Ram Bin with the MTI enclosure? I keep seeing recommendations for those, but really like that Ram weather mat. Do you enjoy the sound of those subwoofers facing upwards into the bottom of the seat? Can't decide in ours whether to go with an enclosure that sits on that mat, trim it, or just build a, "floating" enclosure that allows weather mat removal.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I was told when I contacted them that if you went with the duals, expect it to cover our floor bins. Honestly I rarely use mine so that’s not an issue for me. I just needed more options then just putting an 8” solely in there. Also I’m really surprised that they don’t have forward facing enclosures for the DT models.


----------



## Sonnie (Oct 21, 2008)

Bins are not functional... although I don't use them. I have a toolbox in the back bed that is carpeted. I suspect you could fit 8's in there and not interfere with the bins. My 10's could move back slightly and with 8's, you'd be back a couple of inches, which is really all you need with the enclosure I have to open the bins.

They sound great firing up... very smooth and well rounded sound sealed after tuning them slightly.

I did have a nasty peak at 55-60Hz that was nearfield, so I fixed that in the pre-tune.











Then from the drivers seat I also took out a couple other peaks.


----------



## stickpony (Nov 8, 2010)

Sonnie said:


> Love the truck... just love it. Best vehicle I have ever owned out of between 50-60 vehicles in my driving lifetime.


it looks nice man. I hope it doesn't become a repair nightmare after 4-5 years like many dodge trucks are notorious for.


----------



## Sonnie (Oct 21, 2008)

lol... I likely won't keep it long enough to find out. I typically trade about every 2-3 years. However, I've had a couple of used RAM trucks and they've been very good, even with higher miles. I hear stories about all the manufacturers... and have owned several models over many years... none are perfect, that is for sure.


----------



## saltyone (Feb 2, 2019)

I have over 35,000 miles invested in my Ram with almost zero issues. The cruise control button can be a little touchy...but easily fixed. That’s really it. No other issues. I absolutely love this truck, more than any other vehicle I’ve owned. The paint and finish are near show room fresh with no corrections. All I do is wash and dry it once a week or so. The undercarriage is perfect. All trim is perfect. 

I bet I get a lot more compliments on my Ram than your average truck owner. They just look good. The other options out there simply look boring to me. Having a full size 4X4 crew cab truck with the throttle response of a mustang is nice too...LOL!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I had my last Ram for almost 197,000 miles so I’m feeling I’m good with this one lol.


----------



## stickpony (Nov 8, 2010)

Sonnie said:


> lol... I likely won't keep it long enough to find out. I typically trade about every 2-3 years. However, I've had a couple of used RAM trucks and they've been very good, even with higher miles. I hear stories about all the manufacturers... and have owned several models over many years... none are perfect, that is for sure.


theres always a lemon with every manufacturer for sure. i wish you luck, its a great looking vehicle.


----------



## stickpony (Nov 8, 2010)

the MTI box looks fantastic, it really makes the entire install. and so stealthily hidden under the back seat, i love it!


----------



## Sonnie (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks guys... I appreciate it. Hopefully I'll get all the miles I need out of it without any issues before I get another one. I'll keep it under warranty, that is for sure.

I'm diggin' the MTI box the more I drive the truck and realize how well it blends in. I've shown it to a couple of folks and they are astonished at how factorish it looks. And it sounds pretty good too, so that helps.

Lovin' the miniDSP with Dirac Live as well... sounds great.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

You sir are really forcing my hand as in copying what you have and selling what I currently have lol.


----------



## Sonnie (Oct 21, 2008)

Coppertone said:


> You sir are really forcing my hand as in copying what you have and selling what I currently have lol.


lol... that's funny for sure. Although I've had several guys copy my home audio and love it. I'd say go for it... you'll no doubt love the truck. 

I'd really like some "real" car audio guys to hear my truck and tell me what they think... how far off am I from that subjectively good car tune. I need to quick procrastinating and go visit with Erin.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes if you have access to Erin, I definitely would be making that trip.


----------



## jr_spyder (Sep 3, 2019)

Nice system Sonnie. I may just copy it all... laugh:


----------



## Sonnie (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks... let me know if you do... would love to hear about your thoughts on it.


----------



## jr_spyder (Sep 3, 2019)

Well it turns out that I wrote quite a long entry here but it was auto-rejected by the system since I'm a new guy here and it was my first post. That said I'm on loads of other forums, and have been for many years, and recognized as a good guy. I like that there are rules on forums but this one stumped me, and I can't find the actual rule. Not complaining, just trying to sort it out and stay within the rules. I'll break up my comments to you to see if I can get them through piecemeal. Stay tuned...


----------



## jr_spyder (Sep 3, 2019)

Sonnie, I feel like I hit the jackpot finding this thread. Thanks for writing it up and blazing this trail. I bought a new 2019 RAM two weeks ago, Laramie Quadcab with Alpine system. Like you I find the truck to be outstanding but the sound system to be only okay, and I can't stop myself from wanting to improve it. Also like you I'm an old-school guy (a little older than you) and have always enjoyed building car systems. I haven't done much with the fancy cars I've owned in my more mature years, but I see this truck as an opportunity to have some fun.

I've learned a lot in the last two weeks sort of obsessing over the question. I can even spell DSP now.  That's all new to me in car audio although I have room correction stuff in my home system (I'm a somewhat obsessive audiophile). The miniDSP gear seems perfect. I've never used an RTA but I'm willing to learn. The Dirac Live system seems like a perfect place to start since it does auto correction, and then allows tweeking. Good for me


----------



## jr_spyder (Sep 3, 2019)

I have a few questions about your setup:

1. I see you used the Toslink connection from the PAC AmpPro to the miniDSP. Seems smart. With this do you still control volume from the head unit or do you have to use the separate volume control from the PAC or DSP? I definitely want the head unit to do the job especially since my wife uses the truck sometimes.

2. The PAC gives you a summed and clean signal to your DSP, but the instructions say it still needs for the T harness to be connected through to the OEM amp. There doesn't seem to be any utility in that, but I'm wondering if this then still uses the OEM setup to power the OEM rear doors that you haven't attached to your DSP. How does all that play together, if at all?

3. How did you wire in the speakers? If you went from your new amp to the harness at the OEM amp under the drivers seat did you find some easy aftermarket harness to use or did you cut/splice the existing wires? I don't see an easy harness for this for the Alpine system. Perhaps you ran new wires to every speaker?

4. The Quadcab has much less room under the rear seat and no one yet makes an aftermarket sub box for it that I can find. I contacted MTI but no luck. This will probably be my biggest challenge, but I'm not afraid to custom build my own if need be.

5. Basically I'm only familiar with mass-market speakers (ie: Crutchfield catalog). That's not bad, but I'm impressed with the HAT brand that I just learned from you, and other more specialty brands I see on various threads. This will be another tough choice.

Lots of fun ahead for me, and certainly some bloody knuckles. Thanks again for your inspiring post here, and any answers you can give me.

JR


----------



## Sonnie (Oct 21, 2008)

jr_spyder said:


> I have a few questions about your setup:
> 
> 1. I see you used the Toslink connection from the PAC AmpPro to the miniDSP. Seems smart. With this do you still control volume from the head unit or do you have to use the separate volume control from the PAC or DSP? I definitely want the head unit to do the job especially since my wife uses the truck sometimes.
> 
> ...


Glad you got it all posted JR... not sure on the rules, but it likely has to do with preventing spam. Us good guys pay the price for the spammer so to speak. We are working on a really brilliant system over at AV NIRVANA that is working in Beta for the developer, and it saves the good guys. It will likely be available for all before too much longer.

Congrats on the RAM... awesome truck indeed.

So on to your questions. 

1. Yep... headunit takes care of the volume... no issues there. I have my amp gains set at about 3/4 ... not sure what that equates to volt wise, but it works.

2. Yes... use the T adapter in line to the module behind the display... fairly easy to access... remove the display, then remove the module, plug in the PAC. This setup will pull in the full signal from everything... so you either have to disconnect any speakers you don't plan to use, or replace them with new speakers/new amp... or rewire them. In my case, I left the rear speakers powered via the OEM amp... but I fade the headunit to the front... so the only time the rear speakers play is if I fade them in for rear seat passengers, which is not going to be often at all, if ever. I disconnected the center channel... and I tapped into the factory speaker leads to the rear overhead speakers to use as rear fill. Those leads run from the front to the rear, up the corner in the rear, so they were easy to find and tap into from the JL Audio amp.

3. I did run new wires on the front doors and front dash... not an easy task going thru the rubber housing/grommet in the door, but I finally got it to work ... it as aggravating taking that wiring housing out from the body side firewall. There may be an easier way... or you could just tap into the factory speakers wires, which would be easier, unless someone else knows an easier trick to going thru that rubber housing from firewall to door. As for the dash speakers, those are really easy to access and rewire. See #2 above for tapping into the rear overhead speakers if you plan to use them for rear fill.

4. Check Fox Acoustics... they have some for the Quadcab... you might get some ideas and/or be able to put a nicer finish on them if you were so inclined, although they look pretty good, just not cover is vinyl like the MTI. https://www.foxacoustics.com/searchresults.asp?cat=38

5. I've used a LOT of different brands over the years... HAT is no doubt the best I've run across thus far, but there are success stories with a lot of different brands. The decision making is part of the fun.

Looking forward to your build. Make sure you send me a link when you start it.


----------



## jr_spyder (Sep 3, 2019)

Thanks for all this Sonnie, very helpful. I hadn't seen Fox Acoustics before. They don't have a picture up yet for the Quadcab box but it could be the right thing. Getting twin 10's in a vented box under that seat seems like a magic trick to me. We'll see. I agree the appearance of their boxes could use a little more polish. If nothing else I'll learn something from theirs if I decide to make my own.

I'm traveling a lot over the next three weeks so won't start any install until Oct. I can do a lot of planning in the mean time. Meaning more obsessing over my many choices...


----------



## Sonnie (Oct 21, 2008)

Just an FYI... I am running dual 10's sealed... requires much less room of course. They sound great and plenty loud.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

This is great information, with the PAC AmpPro piece. I can't decide whether to just run new wire speaker, or use the PAC APH-CH01 (purchased for our 2014 Grand Cherokee, but didn't get a chance to use it). 

Haven't run new wire in the past few installs, and it seems to work out just fine. Long as the wire colors are actually correct at the plugs for the speakers. Keep reading that some owners of the 2019 Ram 1500 truck are finding the wire colors not match to the diagram.


----------



## jr_spyder (Sep 3, 2019)

Your MTI box is beautiful. When I emailed them about one for a quadcab I got this kind of funny response: _"We are working on getting a Quad to the shop for measurements. They, like the Chevy doublecab, don't seem to exist in Central Texas."_


----------



## Sonnie (Oct 21, 2008)

Yep... they borrow vehicles from dealers to get measurements and check fitment, but the Quadcab is actually a rarity in many areas. Can't find one around these parts either. It and a V6... not even sure why they advertise since they are so hard to find.


----------



## Sonnie (Oct 21, 2008)

chithead said:


> This is great information, with the PAC AmpPro piece. I can't decide whether to just run new wire speaker, or use the PAC APH-CH01 (purchased for our 2014 Grand Cherokee, but didn't get a chance to use it).
> 
> Haven't run new wire in the past few installs, and it seems to work out just fine. Long as the wire colors are actually correct at the plugs for the speakers. Keep reading that some owners of the 2019 Ram 1500 truck are finding the wire colors not match to the diagram.


I just do the 9volt battery test once I find the wires. Typically the color they are at the speaker are what they are where you'll tap in to them within the wiring harness. It may be different if you tap into them from back of the headunit... not really sure. 



jr_spyder said:


> Thanks for all this Sonnie, very helpful. I hadn't seen Fox Acoustics before. They don't have a picture up yet for the Quadcab box but it could be the right thing. Getting twin 10's in a vented box under that seat seems like a magic trick to me. We'll see. I agree the appearance of their boxes could use a little more polish. If nothing else I'll learn something from theirs if I decide to make my own.
> 
> I'm traveling a lot over the next three weeks so won't start any install until Oct. I can do a lot of planning in the mean time. Meaning more obsessing over my many choices...


I forgot to mention the ANC module, which is built into the amp module under the driver's seat. Don't use an adapter on it... just unplug the subwoofer connection at the subwoofer, which is aggravating to get to, but doable. It's a gray connector on the right side of the sub area... behind the removable back wall panel.

The truck uses the sub to eliminate low frequency exhaust notes... but there are also vibration sensors tied into the ANC module that help eliminate noise causing vibration in the engine and exhaust, so leaving the module plugged up, and only disconnecting the sub will still give you some noise cancellations from the vibration sensors. You will still hear a little bit of exhaust noise, but it's not what I would consider bad... and most of the time I don't hear it because of the music. If I'm listening to talk radio, I'll notice it from time to time, but it's not concerning to me. You can't leave the sub connected, as it will cancel out too much of your low frequencies, and interfere with you overall bass, as it will be playing at the same time your other subs are playing.


----------



## jr_spyder (Sep 3, 2019)

There’s quite a lot of discussion on the 5thgenrams forums about ANC, but it doesn’t seem to be completely understood. The common way to completely disable it is to disconnect the 4 mics from the wiring harness at the amp under the seat. Someone makes a bypass harness exactly for this. Most guys think just the door speakers are involved in the ANC, you’re the first I’ve seen include the oem sub, but it makes sense. It’s also a challenge to know exactly what to believe from so much input on the subject.

I love the idea of anc and find the cab of the truck to be incredibly quiet at any speed. Like luxury car quiet, it is surprisingly good. I’m sure anc makes a difference.

It’s tempting think/hope that if all connections for new amps and speakers were made from the speaker level outputs from the oem amp/anc box that anc would still work through the new gear. I’ve seen vague reference that this idea doesn’t work, and can see if a dsp is in the stream, summing channels, changing timing, phase, etc, the anc would become a mess.

I really want it all! But some trade offs will likely have to be made. I’ll probably put a hidden switch in the wires for the anc mics so I can enable/disable anc anytime and really understand the impact as I build my system.


----------



## Sonnie (Oct 21, 2008)

I have the adapter for the ANC... but it sounds quieter to me with the sub disconnected vs using the adapter. When I use the adapter, there is a little more exhaust noise than I care for. Perhaps there is something else going on that I am not aware of that the mics are helping with that is not interfering with the system... hard to say.

I would like to know how they are able to use the subwoofer to cancel out low frequency exhaust rumble and not cancel out what the subwoofer is actually producing. And... if it doesn't cancel out the sub frequencies output from the sub, why does it cancel out the frequencies from the aftermarket sub. Apparently they have it sophisticated enough to make the ANC module work with the OEM sub and sub amp.


----------



## jr_spyder (Sep 3, 2019)

Here’s my guess. The sub and the four door speakers participate in the anc. When you use the adapter which disconnects the mics none of the speakers help anc anymore. If you don’t use the adapter then the rear doors, which you still have connected in the oem way, still try to help the anc. That could explain why the truck seems quieter without the adapter and without the sub. But I’m guessing.

An interesting question is if in original form does the anc work even when the radio is off? That would be logical to me, and pretty darn smart. It could also mean that since you fade your stereo only to the front, your rears are acting like the radio is off and just making anc corrections. If this is all true you may have accomplished the best of both worlds. You’re brilliant!

Would love it if this could be proven. When I’m not traveling so much and can give this some focus I might test it. 

JR


----------



## Sonnie (Oct 21, 2008)

lol... that is a very good observation. 

I have given thought to whether the rear speakers were still participating, BUT what I questioned is why did the factory sub interfere with the overall sound when it was plugged in, and the rear speakers do not seem to be interfering.

Another thing is when I was first setting up the system, I had two of my RCA's crossed (talk about brilliant)... not just left right, but door and dash channels backwards, so I was getting some crazy stuff happening... and I was doing individual speakers with Dirac at that time. Since I figured out the cable mix up... and now sweep left and right channels complete from sub to door to dash as one channel each, I may just plug the sub back up and see what happens.

There is another guy on one of the RAM forums that tells me he has his sub connected and does not use an adapter... runs the PAC just like I do... has no issues with ANC and hears no exhaust... works just like it should. He said he keeps his aftermarket sub at a higher level than the factory so that it does not cause any issues with the response/volume/etc. HOWEVER, one of the techs at PAC said there is no way it will work and that he is not having issues. It makes sense that one or the other is mistaken in some way, unless there is something else going on that we aren't aware of.

My issues were very early on... learning the C-DSP, etc... so I need to do some more experimenting for sure. It would be great if it would all work together.


----------



## jr_spyder (Sep 3, 2019)

Sonnie, I fully encourage you to figure this all out before I build my system. Thanks! ?

So here’s another thought. IF the speakers still do anc work when the stereo is off, and IF the oem sub plays a part, then tricking the door speakers and sub into thinking the stereo is off, while you are actually playing your music through the PAC, might mean the oem sub and rear speakers would do the silencing duty for anc and, again, you’d have the best of both worlds. To do this it might mean disconnecting the inputs from the head unit to the oem amp that drive the speakers so the oem sub gets no signal. I have no idea if this would work, and it might fail because I think the oem amp needs to see some signal to turn on. If it can be tricked, however, then maybe the rear speakers and oem sub would happily do anc duty as if the stereo was turned off, while the rest of your aftermarket system made sweet music. I love a good fantasy...

As you have seen, maybe, your aftermarket sub may be messing up anc because the anc mics are hearing the sub and trying to correct for it. This would be plausible if your dsp changed some of the timing and/or phase of the new sub so anc didn’t recognize it as the original signal and thought it was road noise and needed to be silenced. This could set up an epic battle between your new sub and the anc/oem sub. Amusing, but not good. The other guy claiming no problems may just happen to have his new sub set in a way that it is perfectly aligned with the oem signal so the anc doesn’t see it as wrong and isn’t correcting for it.

Something to chew on but just remember I have no idea what I’m talking about...


----------



## Sonnie (Oct 21, 2008)

Something to chew on fer sher!


----------



## jr_spyder (Sep 3, 2019)

It also occurred to me that the base stereo in the RAM has only 6 speakers with no sub, but it does have anc. So maybe the sub isn’t actually needed at all. Of course it could all be balanced differently in the Alpine system.


----------



## Sonnie (Oct 21, 2008)

Good point... and I did not think about that.

I did notice on the connector that goes to the sub, there are several wires... more than two... I think 4 wires. Not sure why that many would be needed unless something is going on within the subwoofer cabinet ... such as another module of some sort that works with the ANC... or maybe it has a separate amp at the sub. I'll investigate more when I get some time off and it ain't 100 degree heat index outside.


----------



## jr_spyder (Sep 3, 2019)

The wiring diagram shows that the sub has a triple voice coil which is most unusual. Threads on 5thgenrams talk about it. No one knows, that I have seen, why it would be built this way. I’ve read elsewhere that any sub with multiple voice coils has to get exactly the same signal to each coil, which makes sense. Each coil can not be trying to do something different.

The higher end HK system in the Ram has a single coil sub.

So it all makes sense now, doesn’t it! ?


----------



## Sonnie (Oct 21, 2008)

Oh yeah.... clear a mud!

So I connected the sub back this morning... it's messing with the signal no doubt, but if I turn it on up pretty loud, it seems to effect it less, as though the ANC can't keep up with defeating that much volume. At lower volumes I can notice it more.

The sub connector has maybe 6 wires... hard to tell, as it is such close quarters to work with where the connector is, and I couldn't get it turned around enough to actually separate and count the wires. I saw what appeared to be 2 speaker wires... normal colors for factory wiring, a black wire, and some other colors.


----------



## Sonnie (Oct 21, 2008)

Something else that could be happening... C-DSP/DL does not account for the factory sub when I run processing for it... so when I connect it, it could be cancelling out some frequencies, so it may not be the ANC causing the issue, it could be the sub itself.

Buddy at local dealership says he may be able to cut the subwoofer off thru the coding system (can't remember the technical name he called it) but basically he says he thinks they can program it off without affecting the ANC. 

He was in the shop a few minutes ago and we were discussing it... and looking at the diagrams we had, it looks like the ANC is connected to the speakers in the rear door, front door and dash... so the rear speakers could still be doing something as you suggested.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Dang lookin nice ! 

Is that MTI box the same MTI that makes switchers for boards (displays)


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

jr_spyder said:


> The wiring diagram shows that the sub has a triple voice coil which is most unusual. Threads on 5thgenrams talk about it. No one knows, that I have seen, why it would be built this way. I’ve read elsewhere that any sub with multiple voice coils has to get exactly the same signal to each coil, which makes sense. Each coil can not be trying to do something different.
> 
> The higher end HK system in the Ram has a single coil sub.
> 
> So it all makes sense now, doesn’t it! ?




A speaker can faithfully play two seperate signals through two separate coils attached to the same bobbin and cone. (That’s basically what music is anyway) 

It would be the same thing as mixing a track that has music and engine sounds on a recording and playing it through a speaker, you hear both.

The only thing it can’t do very well is play two signals that are the same in amplitude and frequency and out of phase with each other. Aside from that , should work just fine.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Unplug the ANC mics and be done with it. 

.02c


----------



## Sonnie (Oct 21, 2008)

oabeieo said:


> Dang lookin nice !
> 
> Is that MTI box the same MTI that makes switchers for boards (displays)


Thanks!

I don't think so... it's mtiacoustics.com


----------



## Sonnie (Oct 21, 2008)

oabeieo said:


> Unplug the ANC mics and be done with it.
> 
> .02c


I've actually verified that the front and rear speakers participate in the noise cancellation... via the wiring diagrams from the dealership. However, I have the headunit faded to the front, so no sound comes thru the rear speakers, although the ANC still sends the signal to those speakers, and it helps without causing any issues.

I'd like to figure out which wires going to the sub are for the sub and which are for the ANC. I think if we clip the sub wires and leave the ANC wires, we might get similar results from the sub as we do the rear speakers... noise reduction without interference from the speaker. The sub is not included in the DL filter correction, so it interferes with the response when it is left plugged in... unplug it and it solves the issue... and the rear speakers and vibration reducing sensors still work to help cancel noise. Bypass the mics and it's a bit much for me when listening to sports radio.

I am hoping there is a way to get the best of both world... just need to experiment.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Sonnie said:


> I've actually verified that the front and rear speakers participate in the noise cancellation... via the wiring diagrams from the dealership. However, I have the headunit faded to the front, so no sound comes thru the rear speakers, although the ANC still sends the signal to those speakers, and it helps without causing any issues.
> 
> I'd like to figure out which wires going to the sub are for the sub and which are for the ANC. I think if we clip the sub wires and leave the ANC wires, we might get similar results from the sub as we do the rear speakers... noise reduction without interference from the speaker. The sub is not included in the DL filter correction, so it interferes with the response when it is left plugged in... unplug it and it solves the issue... and the rear speakers and vibration reducing sensors still work to help cancel noise. Bypass the mics and it's a bit much for me when listening to sports radio.
> 
> I am hoping there is a way to get the best of both world... just need to experiment.



Oh so you want to know if earl Thomas is still in love with Brandon Williams. 
Awe ! Lol


----------



## Sonnie (Oct 21, 2008)

oabeieo said:


> Oh so you want to know if earl Thomas is still in love with Brandon Williams.
> Awe ! Lol


Absolutely!


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Sonnie said:


> Absolutely!


Yeah I like the drama sometimes more than the game 
Like who is statue of the year, who got busted getting high or DV charges 


As far as the game goes, go Broncos 4life :nerdy:


----------



## cueball981 (Feb 16, 2009)

I have this exact same truck. Beautiful ride for sure! Well done on the install!


----------



## dengland (May 25, 2014)

Nicely done. I spent a lot of time trying to get set up in the 2014 RAM.

I traded that in last night on a 2020 and get to start all over again. Thanks for the inspiration.

Subscribed.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^^. Nice, which version did you end up getting ?


----------



## dengland (May 25, 2014)

Coppertone said:


> ^^^^. Nice, which version did you end up getting ?


2020 Limited with Black appearance package


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^. My first Limited sadly only lasted me 45 minutes after leaving the dealership. It started to rain heavily after I left and it was pouring into my back seat. The dealership didn’t want to fix it, they just took me out of the contract and sent me on my way. Are you feeling that you’ll be replacing majority of the speakers ?


----------



## rob3980 (Jun 11, 2010)

Nice set up. I also have a 19 Ram with a similar type box made from my installer with 2 tw5s and currently getting custom pillars made for my 3 way c7s .

truck has 30k miles on it the only complaints I have it the steering wheel material wears off but they are aware and replacing it , the mpg sucks and the rear window rattles . Other than that I love the truck way more than the 15 f150 i had.


----------



## rob3980 (Jun 11, 2010)




----------



## DashaunHuston (Aug 8, 2020)

Hey. I never got into the audio thing. But, I just got a ram 1500 with the 12 inch screen and I have the factory alpine 9 speakers with the sub. Took it out last night and I need more. Did I mention I don’t know **** about car audio? Based off this thread I’m sensing I should:

1. Replace the existing 9 speakers and add the missing 9. If that doesn’t satisfy me, go to step 2.
2. Add a DSP like DSR1. If that doesn’t satisfy me, go to step 3.
3. Replace the AMP. If that doesn’t satisfy me go to step 4.
4. Add subwoofer.

I believe in incremental improvements, so forgive me. What are your thoughts?


----------



## rob3980 (Jun 11, 2010)

I have the same car this is what I’m running 

JL Audio c7 3 ways in custom pillars
JL audio c7 2 way center 
JL audio c7 3.5” in the rear ceiling 
Pac amp pro ap4 i think it’s called 
Helix ultra dsp 
2 JL audio tw5 subs 
4 mosconi pro amps


----------



## rob3980 (Jun 11, 2010)

If you want to stay in the stock locations look into some hybrid audio wide bands and 6x9s


----------



## Sonnie (Oct 21, 2008)

I traded my 2019 2WD in on a 2020 4WD with the 12" display and the HK system.

Here's my latest build, although don't let the first part of it fool you, as after trying to simply improve the factory system, which I did, I still had to go all out with the HAT speakers and the miniDSP Dirac Live again.









2020 RAM Laramie 4WD Audio System Build w/ 12" Display and JL Audio Stealthbox


I keep saying that one day I am going to grow out of my car audio hobby obsession. Perhaps that will be the day you guys will be talking about me in the past tense, as I just can't shake it. With my previous 2019 RAM Laramie 2WD there were a couple of instances where I really needed a 4WD, and...




www.avnirvana.com





As rob mentioned... the HAT widebands are absolutely fabulous. I went with the Legatia X3-P in the dash this time around and they are phenomenal to say the least.

This is no doubt the best sounding system I've ever put together.


----------



## court (Feb 7, 2017)

Very nice set up!


----------

